# Roll Tide!!



## sumosmoke (Nov 27, 2009)

Today is the 20th anniversary of the Iron Bowl with Alabama vs. Auburn. This is one of the deepest rivalries in the south, muchless the entire country (some say). Today's game will either give fuel, or deflate, the Tide before heading into the SEC National Championship game vs. the Gators, next week. 

From a die-hard Tide fan, Roll Tide! And to all others, enjoy your college football teams this wknd!


----------



## smokeguy (Nov 27, 2009)

*Roll Tide Roll !!!!*


----------



## miamirick (Nov 27, 2009)

OK tide fans, this week you can roll through Auburn,  I'm waiting for the real game next week.  We both better win saturday  The Gator Chomp is coming


----------



## mr mac (Nov 27, 2009)

Auburn = Alabama Usually Beats Us Red Necks!


_Roll tide!_ 

Mac
University of Alabama, Class of '93


----------



## nitrousinfected (Nov 27, 2009)

Other than being a diehard SEC fan I really dont have a dog in this fight. But it is entirely possible for Alabama to lose this game and still get a National Title shot. If Bama loses, they still OVERWHELMINGLY win their division and face Florida in the SEC title game, Should Texas lose (possible, but not probable) Bama would simply have to beat Florida in the SEC title game and they are in the BCS Championship game, Florida and Texas on the other hand have to win out or they are out.

In the next couple of years Arkansas SHOULD be in these types of discussions, but i am not holding my breathe


----------



## mr mac (Nov 27, 2009)

Good, because thin blue smoke is okay but blue people are not!


----------



## the dude abides (Nov 27, 2009)

I've got some family that graduated from Alabama.  Combine that with I'll root for anybody against the Great Hoax known as Coach Gene Chizik.

Roll Tide!


----------



## miamirick (Nov 27, 2009)

tide better pick it up, down 14-0


----------



## placebo (Nov 27, 2009)

Not anymore. 14-7 now. Roll Tide!!!!


----------



## eman (Nov 27, 2009)

Ramma Jamma yella hammer . Another bammer in da slammer.
 Go Tigers!


----------



## the dude abides (Nov 27, 2009)

Now it looks like the tide is starting to play like there's a national championship on the line.


----------



## mr mac (Nov 27, 2009)

What a _great_ game that was!


----------



## olewarthog (Nov 28, 2009)

I've never been one to be happy with moral victories on the gridiron & I am not happy with coming up short against the bammers.  I am proud of how our very thin & overmatched defense stepped up to the challenge of Ingram & a very talented offense. In the end, we could not come up with a play while McElroy & Julio did. As for the great hoax Gene Chizik, I am glad to have him. What he & his staff have done with so little is amazing. The recruiting class he is putting together will have AU back in the hunt for the SEC title very soon.  War Damn Eagle!


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 29, 2009)

Good Game yall but you know whats NEXT !!!!!!!




See You in Atlanta


----------



## mgwerks (Nov 29, 2009)

Roll Tide!  As a former Montgomery high-schooler, they were my boys.  Better still, I'm glad to see the win because it puts the Longhorns (t.u.) in a tighter spot.  Us Aggies (ranked #60 this year) got pretty close to taking them out, and in fact defeated themselves with penalties and stupid mistakes.


----------



## miamirick (Nov 29, 2009)

gators knocking on your door    better get ready


----------

